
Investors Flock To Boston To See TechStars’ 12 Cool New Startups (Here’s A Peek) - GeoffreyHull
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/15/investors-flock-to-boston-to-see-techstars%e2%80%99-12-cool-new-startups-here%e2%80%99s-a-peek/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
natural_order
I'm hugely impressed by Spill. Many Universities spend plenty of money on
emotional and psychological support for students (mine employs many full-time
counselors and a variety of other in-person services) and still have dramatic
suicide and drop-out rates. This system can unify those services and targets
them through a familiar social network-style channel. I hope this is
implemented as widely as possible.

------
abbasmehdi
All awesome!!

